# Poisoning Hogs?



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.waaytv.com/content/news/...ts-to-start-in-Alabama-in-2018-466653623.html


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

That's ridiculous.

You can't put poison out and expect only hogs will ingest it 

nor can you guarantee that other wildlife feeding off the dead hogs will not be poisoned most notably Eagles..


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I remember when the old "Blue Rock" clay targets had a warning on the box that said, "Toxic to hogs".


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

From what I have read on some farm boards the hog poison is fairly selective and has the potential to virtually eliminate the hog problem. The talk is are deer next?


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

pigs will die if they eat clay targets,we used to shoot clays on a pig farm out the way of them.


----------

